# Disque dur pour lecture/écriture Mac/Windows



## JeremDsgn (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur externe, et je voudrais pouvoir transférer mes données dessus, mais pouvoir aussi les lire et écrire avec mon pc. 

J'ai donc formaté mon disque dur en FAT32 pour permettre une lecture/écriture sur les deux système, mais j'ai de gros fichiers à transférer sur le DD, provenant de windows, mais vu que le FAT n'accepte pas plus de 4Go je ne peux pas les transférer. 

Donc, existe-t-il un moyen (NTFS ? autre ?) pour que je puisse copier mes gros fichiers (10Go) venant de windows, sur mon DD, et que je puisse les modifier/supprimer par la suite à mon gré sur mon Mac ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Rémi M (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Oui, il existe Paragon qui est un logiciel permettant au Mac d'ecrire sur un disque au format NTFS. Je possède ce logiciel, depuis plus d'un an aujourd'hui (et oui, travailler dans le monde Windows avec un Mac, ça ne fait pas forcément bon ménage) et je ne le regrette pas une seconde. 

Tu as de la chance en plus, en ce moment ils font une remise de -30%


----------



## JeremDsgn (23 Décembre 2011)

Aie, n'y a t-il pas d'autres moyens/solutions ? Gratuite en premier lieu, je n'ai pas envie d'acheter dès maintenant si d'autres solutions sont envisageables.


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2011)

Si, il y en a une de radicale, ne te sert plus de ton pécé 

Plus sérieusement, la solution donnez précédemment est la seul de VIABLE que je connaisse


----------



## edd72 (23 Décembre 2011)

Oui, faut savoir ce que tu veux. Si tu veux utiliser ce disque en NTFS, la solution de Paragon est là pour ça (il y a eu d'autres solutions -gratuites- mais plus lentes et moins fiables qui ne sont pas compatibles Lion il me semble)

10, c'est très peu cher. Sinon, tu restes en FAT32 et tu découpes tes fichiers.

Paragon NTFS est fourni avec certain DDE (les Seagate Goflex notamment).

Sinon, tu peux utiliser le exFAT, sous réserve que le formatage ait été effectué depuis Windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux utiliser le exFAT, *sous réserve que le formatage ait été effectué depuis Windows.*



De toute façon, en utilisation "mixte", il faut toujours mieux formater sous Windows. si le formatage doit être fait sous Mac OS, il faut passer par la case "partitionner" impérativement, afin de changer le schéma de table de partition, qui est, sur les Mac récents "Tableau de partition GUID", et le remplacer par MBR, car Windows a tendance à détruire la table de partition des disques qui ont un format "PC" (FAT, exFAT ou NTFS) sur un shéma de partition de type GUID.


----------



## JeremDsgn (23 Décembre 2011)

Merci de vos avis, et suggestions.

Et bien, je me dis que pour l'utiliser deux/trois fois (même si 10 c'est pas grand chose), ça vaut pas tellement le coût. 

Maintenant la solution que vous proposez est de passer mon DD en exFAT, je pourrai transférer des fichiers de 20Go par exemple ? et je n'aurais pas de problèmes de lectures /écritures avec mes deux systèmes d'exploitations ? 

Mais si la seule vraie solution est de passer par le logiciel, je m'y soumettrais.


----------



## edd72 (23 Décembre 2011)

JeremDsgn a dit:


> en exFAT, je pourrai transférer des fichiers de 20Go par exemple ? et je n'aurais pas de problèmes de lectures /écritures avec mes deux systèmes d'exploitations ?



Oui
Oui


----------



## JeremDsgn (24 Décembre 2011)

Je vais d'abord essayé par formater mon disque dur en exFAT, et si le résultat n'est pas terrible, j'achèterais le petit logiciel, pour écrire en NTFS depuis Mac.

Merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

Rémi M a dit:


> Tu as de la chance en plus, en ce moment ils font une remise de -30%


C'est scandaleux : 10,46  un soft que j'ai payé 29,95  en avril 2010 

C'est la crise, quoi


----------



## xavke (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et Joyeux Noël à tous,

Je rencontre le même soucis. J'ai de gros fichiers vidéos venant d'un PC et qui se trouvent sur un disque dur externe Maxtor (formater sur PC donc).
Ils sont actuellement illisibles via mon iMac.
Je viens de recevoir un disque dur externe LaCie de 1To.
Ma question:

Sur quel système dois-je formater le LaCie afin de pouvoir récupérer les gros fichiers du Maxtor au moyen de Paragon (par exemple)?
Quel est la marche idéale à suivre?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

xavke a dit:


> Sur quel système dois-je formater le LaCie afin de pouvoir récupérer les gros fichiers du Maxtor au moyen de Paragon (par exemple)?
> Quel est la marche idéale à suivre?


Dans ton exemple, NTFS évidemment si tu as installé Paragon NTFS sur ton Mac.

Après, tout dépend comment est formaté ton HDD externe car je suppose qu'il est externe vu son contenu. S'il est NTFS, tu n'as plus qu'à faire ce que tu veux avec depuis ton Mac


----------



## xavke (25 Décembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse chafpa.

J'aimerais être certain d'avoir bien compris (navré je suis un méga-néophyte en la matière):
Mon nouveau disque dur LaCie, je l'installe et le formate sur quel ordi? Le PC ou le Mac?


----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

xavke a dit:


> Mon nouveau disque dur LaCie, je l'installe et le formate sur quel ordi? Le PC ou le Mac?


Je n'avais pas percuté sur le fait que ton HDD est actuellement vide.

Si j'en crois ce que m'indique mon iMac late 2009 avec Snow Leopard équipé de Paragon, l'utilitaire disque ne propose pas le format NFTS ..... donc formates-le à partir d'un PC. 

PS : En dehors des FAT, l'utilitaire disque propose "Windows compressé" vestige de l'époque où la taille des HDD était riquiqui


----------



## Rémi M (25 Décembre 2011)

Si tu as Paragon NTFS® sur ton Mac, tu peux le formater sur ton Mac à présent, Paragon® en est capable


----------



## xavke (25 Décembre 2011)

Je permets de vous envoyer vers un nouveau post que je viens de rédiger afin d'être plus clair dans mon appel à l'aide 



Merci d'avance pour l'intérêt porté à mon problème.


----------



## chafpa (25 Décembre 2011)

Tout à fait exact, bien sûr :rose:

Je viens de connecter mon clone et retourner dans l'utilitaire disque et là ........ il me propose le formatage en Windows NT (tout court).

Toutes mes excuses pour cette mauvaise information initiale


----------

